

Ina May Gaskin and the Battle for at-Home Births - gruseom
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/27/magazine/ina-may-gaskin-and-the-battle-for-at-home-births.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all

======
vgnet
Ugh. I suggest reading "Ina May Gaskin has blood on her hands"
([http://skepticalob.blogspot.com/2012/05/ina-may-gaskin-
has-b...](http://skepticalob.blogspot.com/2012/05/ina-may-gaskin-has-blood-on-
her-hands.html)).

At home births have caused deaths and brain damage that could easily be
avoided in a hospital. The article hand waves these away by saying deaths
caused by unnecessary surgery aren't scrutinized. To that, I say "then show it
to us", because we can readily see the harm in at home births:

<http://blog.dreamhost.com/2012/03/09/wren-jones-2/>

<http://skepticalob.blogspot.com>

<http://hurtbyhomebirth.blogspot.com>

